# Seeking writer/co-writer for a webcomic



## Graymature (Jul 5, 2013)

Good evening.

Do you enjoy writing short stories based on a same setting? Do you write your stories in fluent English? If you do, then this project could be for you.


I'm currently looking for a writer to write a webcomic with me. Since English is not my native language, I would like to create a collaboration webcomic with somebody and of course I believe that creating a webcomic with someone else could be a lot of fun and a great challenge.


I'd like to draw a story which contains couple of (or all of) the following elements (musts marked with *):

- Drama/romance/action/comedy
- Slightly erotic, but not full-blown porn (also, I don't want this to be a main element, but rather a graciously added spice)
- Fantasy or sci-fi setting* (i.e. steampunk, alternative history, gritty fantasy etc...)
- Interesting characters (I'm willing to help in this)
- Anthro (no feral)*
- Various characters
- Every comic chapter (or a short story arc) should be a story of its own, but still based on a same setting (i.e. like The Walking Dead game (Telltale's game) MYth webcomic or Dark Metro manga.)
- Daring themes (LGBT, minorities, feminism etc.)*
- Science and magic coexisting
- Dark Is Not Evil/Light Is Not Good*
- No human characters

The comic itself is of course free to read, but if this project will ever make any profits (ad's on webpage, prints) then I'm willing to share 50/50.

Here is my art (some of it is NSFW):
furaffinity.net/gallery/graymature
graymature.deviantart.com

If you're interested send me a private message or a note. It would be create if you could add samples of you work. If you already have a setting/have already written short stories, then those are accepted into this project too if you want to (and of course if I like it)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 5, 2013)

your art looks like you paint over people and just add a beak or whatever.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> your art looks like you paint over people and just add a beak or whatever.


It's a little scary really :I


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 5, 2013)

Is this photo editing, or...? I like making comics and all, but I'm not sure how many Avey-Ladies we need. The one with a stork beak disturbed me.


----------



## Graymature (Jul 5, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> your art looks like you paint over people and just add a beak or whatever.





Falaffel said:


> It's a little scary really :I



Someone could call it a unique style, but I call it "I-need-more-practice"



Eggdodger said:


> Is this photo editing, or...? I like making comics and all, but I'm not sure how many Avey-Ladies we need. The one with a stork beak disturbed me.



I actually draw these from scratch. Only photomanipulation is my avatar/fursona picture. I took a break from a furry art couple years ago and drew only humans during that time, then about a month ago I decided to be me again and started to draw furries again. I'm still quite rusty, but that's also one of the reasons why I would like to draw a webcomic.

Buuuut then again I have no reason to be this bad, I have no excuse.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

No no it's good. Really good IMHO.

But it's weird and creepy :c


----------



## Teal (Jul 5, 2013)

The beaks don't look right, like they've been stamped on rather than being part of the creature.


----------



## Graymature (Jul 5, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> But it's weird and creepy :c



Then I guess that's my cue to make horror comics


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 5, 2013)

Alright, I was worried for a second that maybe these were people you've been hiding in your basement, stitching beaks onto their faces and taking pictures.
That's a compliment, by the way. I would be impressed if you were doing that.


----------

